# how long does an iPod last?



## däycüs mäximüs (Nov 30, 2002)

i have a 12 hr plane ride coming up on friday, and i was thinking of loading up my iPod with my usual assortment of songs, and also putting in a few movies.. my question is.. how long does the iPod last with one charge when watching these movies?


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Not sure about regular iPods. My Shuffle easily goes 12 hours but usually an hour or two at a time. Keeping the volume on the low side will certainly extend battery life.


----------



## madgunde (Mar 10, 2006)

Depends on which model/generation you have.

iPod 5th generation:
Playtime: 30GB: Up to 14 hours of music playback; up to 3 hours of slideshows with music; up to 2 hours of video playback. 60GB: Up to 20 hours of music playback; up to 4 hours of slideshows with music; up to 3 hours of video playback

iPod 5th Generation (late 2006):
Playtime: 30GB: Up to 14 hours of music playback; up to 4 hours of slideshows with music; up to 3.5 hours of video playback. 80GB: Up to 20 hours of music playback; up to 6 hours of slideshows with music; up to 6.5 hours of video playback

Taken from MacTracker.


----------



## 20DDan (May 2, 2005)

I've tried watching a movie on my 5th gen iPod.... You get tired very quickly ... n on a plane ride I'm sure it's even more difficult. I'd recommend instead of that to get a good audiobook, you can relax your eyes and just listen to a good book, they have all sorts... I'm currently into one about the life of Einstein... it's pretty funny the kinda **** he did in his youth! I haven't tried to watch a full movie all the way through on my iPod... I may try this experiment tonight at work n i'll let you know in the morning. If you DO get a movie on your iPod I'd recommend finding a Fullscreen version of the movie because I've burned widescreen versions of films onto my iPod using Popcorn 2.0.1 and it's retardedly small! The audio isn't very loud either so you may want to go insto itunes press CMD + i and amplify the audio output on the movie.


----------



## Pavmentsurfer (Jan 4, 2006)

I watch movies on my I pod all the time. Ive got an early 2006 version and I can watch a full 2 hour movie and listen to about 1 hour of music afterward. 
Watching on a plane isnt so bad. A notebook or portable DVD player is bigger but the Ipod is much easier to carry around, and... you already have one so why not use it, right!
I use Handbrake to rip my DVDs. It seperates out just the movie from the DVD, no menus and no special features. Works very well. 
Dont be fooled by those that say you can just barely get a full movie from your I pod. I routinely get a full movie and an hour of audio out of mine.

Good luck
Pavmentsurfer


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

You leave on Friday. Why not just take a few minutes to start the movies, let them run, and time it? Am I missing something? It's Monday.


----------



## madgunde (Mar 10, 2006)

7gabriel5elpher said:


> I'd recommend instead of that to get a good audiobook, you can relax your eyes and just listen to a good book, they have all sorts...


Or you can just visit your local library or book store and pick up a real book. The batteries on those things last forever! As a bonus, you'll save your iPod's battery so you can listen to music, watch some podcasts, TV shows or God forbid, a movie.  

Movies and TV shows are OK on the iPod, especially if you are trying to travel light, are in a cramped space and have nothing better to do.


----------



## Carl (Jun 7, 2003)

I had a Belkin battery pack that plugged into my 3G ipod. I took it to Turkey. Toronto to New York then to Istanbul then to Antalya. I never ran out of juice.


----------



## Bighead (May 3, 2005)

not to mention that many of the newer planes have power-source right at your seat. Check wih your airline or come to this website for more info.


----------



## 20DDan (May 2, 2005)

madgunde said:


> Or you can just visit your local library or book store and pick up a real book. The batteries on those things last forever! As a bonus, you'll save your iPod's battery so you can listen to music, watch some podcasts, TV shows or God forbid, a movie.
> 
> Movies and TV shows are OK on the iPod, especially if you are trying to travel light, are in a cramped space and have nothing better to do.


Or you could just keep your comments to yourself n not diss my suggestions! You ever even BEEN on an airplane? The light is not the greatest for most of the ride as they dim it to put the passengers to sleep (depending on the time you leave)... so good luck reading a book... I suggested it for many factors! Plus who really cares about the Audiobook draining battery? I listen to many many hours of audiobooks on mine and it drains the battery almost like music does! I will admit that I forgot to mention one important thing about books. They are generally very big in size. Eg. the book I am listening to now... Einstein by Walter Isaacson is 3 parts ... each 100mb. So if your worried about space I'd say find one that your sure you'll enjoy!


----------



## madgunde (Mar 10, 2006)

7gabriel5elpher said:


> Or you could just keep your comments to yourself n not diss my suggestions! You ever even BEEN on an airplane?


Testy, testy. Someone forgot to enable their sense of humor. Yes I've been on an airplane many times and I have read books on them too. I just don't see the point of listening to an audio book, when you could just as easily be reading a book. I find audio books useful for long road trips, since you can't read while driving, but if you're just going to sit there for hours on end, why not actually read?

For portability, I use ebooks, which also solves the problem of low light conditions. I used to use a Palm for reading ebooks, but now I use my Nokia E61. I really hope the iPhone has a decent eBook reader app.


----------



## Carl (Jun 7, 2003)

Power outlets are usually only in first class or business class.


----------



## Demosthenes X (Sep 23, 2004)

Some of the very new planes have outlets in all seats... but most of Air Canada's fleet is old. WestJet has satellite TV in the back of every seat - now that's convenience!


----------



## däycüs mäximüs (Nov 30, 2002)

thanks for the response guys, this means that i can really only watch 1 movie on the plane, due to battery limitations.

i have a 30 GB early 2006, btw.

i have tons of music on there, so i think i should be fine. got me a couple of books to read and some magazines, too. i should be ok.


----------



## 20DDan (May 2, 2005)

madgunde.... I had just come back from a night shift (not used to them yet) n ya I was a bit edgy you could say...


----------



## madgunde (Mar 10, 2006)

7gabriel5elpher said:


> madgunde.... I had just come back from a night shift (not used to them yet) n ya I was a bit edgy you could say...


No harm done. Cheers!


----------



## Cuzz323 (May 3, 2007)

The simple answer ? the iPod with HDD should last respectively 2 generations with normal abuse , with really good care it will last as long as you want it to last.


----------



## madgunde (Mar 10, 2006)

Cuzz323 said:


> The simple answer ? the iPod with HDD should last respectively 2 generations with normal abuse , with really good care it will last as long as you want it to last.


You might want to read the actual post. ;-)


----------



## Cuzz323 (May 3, 2007)

LOL omg lol oh well life goes on hahaha


----------



## madgunde (Mar 10, 2006)

Cuzz323 said:


> LOL omg lol oh well life goes on hahaha


I thought the same thing when I first read the topic title. Was only after reading the post that I realized they meant "how long does an iPod BATTERY last".


----------

